# Rahmengröße Swoop



## _Pred (31. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
kurz gefragt: Ist es ein Problem mit 193cm Körpergröße und Schrittänge von 97cm das Swoop mit 20" zu fahren?
Grüße


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. August 2014)

also ich bin 1,75cm und gefuehlt ist mir das 18" recht kurz,
da sind Deine 1,93cm bei nur 2cm laengerem Oberrohr (61cm) aber 18cm mehr Koerpergroesse fraglich, ob Du Freude am 20" haben wirst !?

hast Du die Hilfe von Radon dazu schon gesehen !?

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/groessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (1. September 2014)

auch nicht viel aussagekräftiger für dich: 18" ist bei 180 nicht zu klein (aber mir ist kleiner immer lieber als grösser)


----------



## beat_junkie (1. September 2014)

Ich fahr das swoop 2013 mit 1.96m und es geht. 
Hab nur die reverb gegen ne ks mit 150 hub getauscht.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. September 2014)

191 mit 91cm SL.

Reach / Oberrohr:
Kürzer dürfte der reach und das Oberrohr für mich nicht sein bei meinem 20"
Da du aber erheblich längere Beine bei nur etwas mehr Gesamtkörpergröße hast als ich, könnte unsere Oberkörper-Länge u.U. gar nicht so unterschiedlich sein, so dass es gehen könnte.

Sitzrohr:
Das könnte eher eng werden imho.
Was für einee Sattelhöhe fährst du ?
Ich fahre 82cm.
Ich habe bei mir auch auf eine 150er Stütze (Reverb Stealth, 420mm) umgebaut.
Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. kann ich hinten im Loch des Klemmschlitzes des Rahmen schon die Markierung für die Mindesteinstecktiefe sehen. Ich glaube, da könnte ich die Stütze nicht viel höher ausziehen, vielleicht 1cm oder so. Müsste ich aber heute Abend mal messen, so genau hab ich das nicht im Kopf.

Wenn es dir hilft, messe ich heute Abend mal die Sitzhöhe mit Maximalauszug miner 150er Reverb Stealth (längste 420mm Version)

Gruß, Michael


----------



## _Pred (1. September 2014)

Ich fahre zzt ein 56cm Rahmen, 87cm Sattelhöhe (gemessen von Tretlagerachse bist Satteloberseite entlang der Sitzrohrs), mit Eineroberrohrlänge von 63cm mit einem 90mm Vorbau. Also hört sich nicht wirklich gut an für mich


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. September 2014)

Habe gerade bei mir gemessen.
Wenn ich die 420er Reverb voll bis zur Mindestmarkierung rausziehe schaffe ich ne ca. 85er Sattelhöhe (mit Specialized Henge Sattel, keine Ahnung, wie hoch der baut). Dann ist die Mindesteinsteckmarkierung aber auf allerletzter Rille, würde ich eher ungern so fahren wollen.
Ich fürchte 87er Sattelhöhe wird eng. Ne LEV gibt es in 435mm, aber selbst das wird verdammt knapp oder eher nicht reichen, je nach Sattelbauhöhe.


----------

